# Giant Defy 2011 owners - Need a favour/have a question



## Kinetic-UK (Aug 16, 2010)

Wondered if any Defy model owners of 2 and 3 2011 owners who have scales could weigh just their bars and stem for me?

I have some Deda bars and am wondering if the weight difference to the Defy aftermarket bars and stem will be considerably different?

The weight is 429grams for my Deda stem and bar combined.

Thinking of selling my Deda bars and stem if it won't be.

Huge thanks to anyone who can do this favour for me.

:thumbsup:


----------

